# YouTube Cubers needed



## Michael Womack (Jan 7, 2014)

I want to make a Colab channel and I want you to be in it.

How do you become part of it by filling this out https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19MxnWwOnXogDwSZApCQUAdXB3MCiHReC1K9EiOrUiIw/viewform 

Please fill it out by Jan 30th.

On Jan 31st I will pick out 5 people to be part of this channel.


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Jan 7, 2014)

eh i'd like to do some videos but i don't think i'd be accepted since my main youtube channel isn't cubing related.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 7, 2014)

DAoliHVAR said:


> eh i'd like to do some videos but i don't think i'd be accepted since my main youtube channel isn't cubing related.



That's fine. If you fill out the form I might pick you but there's a small chance that you'll be picked.


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 7, 2014)

I participated! What do we exactly do in this? I would be so glad to get picked!


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 7, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> I participated! What do we exactly do in this? I would be so glad to get picked!



Make any cubing related videos.


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 7, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Make any cubing related videos.


Cool! Even if I wouldn't get picked I'm going to follow the channel and videos


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 7, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> Cool! Even if I wouldn't get picked I'm going to follow the channel and videos



Cool thanks


----------



## acohen527 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hm. Sounds a lot like cubing world...


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 7, 2014)

acohen527 said:


> Hm. Sounds a lot like cubing world...



That's my Idea but I'm not copying them 100% they just gave me the idea to start my own.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 7, 2014)

We can post the same exact video on our own channels after it's already been released on the collab channel, right? 

Are we doing all the videos before hand and just making them public when they should be released?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 7, 2014)

Yuxuibbs said:


> We can post the same exact video on our own channels after it's already been released on the collab channel, right?
> 
> Are we doing all the videos before hand and just making them public when they should be released?



For the first part if you want to. The second part Yes.


----------



## rj (Jan 7, 2014)

I entered.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 7, 2014)

rj said:


> I entered.



cool thanks.


----------



## rj (Jan 7, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> cool thanks.



Welcome. I like doing reviews, too.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 7, 2014)

rj said:


> Welcome. I like doing reviews, too.



That's fine.


----------



## RageCuber (Jan 7, 2014)

Do you have to have alot of previous vids to be picked?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 7, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> Do you have to have alot of previous vids to be picked?



At least one video has to be up.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 20, 2014)

Bump.
There's still 10 days left to fill out the form. Anyone is welcome to fill it out.


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 30, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> I want to make a Colab channel and I want you to be in it.
> 
> How do you become part of it by filling this out https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19MxnWwOnXogDwSZApCQUAdXB3MCiHReC1K9EiOrUiIw/viewform
> 
> ...


How many hours to the ending of an registration?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 30, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> How many hours to the ending of an registration?



Until the end of today


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 30, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Until the end of today


Well it's different time zone here and there. How much is the clock there?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 30, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> Well it's different time zone here and there. How much is the clock there?



For me it's 10 Am


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 31, 2014)

Watch the video to find out who's in it.


----------

